# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > سوال: بازی موبایل به زبان java

## hosseizandi

salam dustan 
az dustane barname nevise herfei  chand ta  source bazi mobile be zabane java nadarin 
kheyli sade bashe 
age darin komak konin  :افسرده:

----------

